# Circuito para coolers controlados por audio



## einstein (Nov 18, 2007)

despues de batallar y no encontre mas que un circuito que no me satisfacia mejor rediceñe uno que mas o menos me agrado tenia la idea de como hacerlo pero ya que me encontre uno aqui lo tienen ya rediceñado y provado
donde dice audio in pueden conectar el audio que sale de un amplificador desde 50 watts hasta 400 sin problemas se alimenta de 12 volts el positivo del audio pasa atraves de un diodo 1n4148 para asi tomar los ciclos positivos la resistencia baja la poctencia para no quemar el filtro y o el transistor y como a mi molesta el sumbido cuando giran al maximo todo el tiempo . cuando no ay audio los cooller funcionan a la minima revolucion no hacen ruido cuando comienza la fiesta giran al maximo pero no se escucha el sumbido tan molesto de los ventiladores encuanto se queda sin audio regresan rapido a la velocidad baja asi nunca se sobre calientan ni se enfrian demasiado cuando se queda mucho tiempo sin audio aqui se los dejo espero que les sea de utilidad se haceptan criticas


----------



## ciri (Nov 19, 2007)

aa.. claro, buena explicación, cuando vi "circuito para coolers controlados por audio", no entendí cual era el sentido...

Pero ahora esta todo claro, también se podría hacer según la temperatura, digo, cuando se esté escuchando en volúmenes altos, se consumirá más, por lo que los componentes disiparan mas calor, si se mide esa temperatura se puede regular la velocidad del cooler..

En este mismo foro..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-velocidad-ventilador.htm


----------



## //pollo// (Abr 19, 2008)

hola amigos!
tengo una duda, como puedo hacer para eliminar el ruido que producen los ventiladores en los amplificador?porque cuando enciendo mi amplificador hecho con dos TDA1562 se escucha en los subwoofers el sumbido molesto de los ventiladores,pense que con el filtro xover se hiban a atenuar un poco los sumbidos pero siguen igual jeje, yo queria saber si se puede hacer algun filtro o supresor para reducir el ruido, porque por ahora tengo que tener los ventiladores encendidos permanente porque los disipadores son un poco chicos y calientan que dan gusto sin los ventiladores jejeje, si alguien tiene alguna idea de que puedo hacer o si tiene algun circuito para atenuar ese problema se lo voy a agradecer mucho.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 20, 2010)

Que tal amigos, me llamo bastante la atención el tema, por lo que quise aportar con un circuito que trabaja de manera muy similar, pero con una circuitería muchisimo mas sencilla. Este circuito lo uso mucho en los amplificadores que he hecho, incluso pueden ver uno que publique hace tiempo desde aqui

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/problemas-proyecto-subwoofer-amplificado-21742/

El funcionamiento, como dije anterior mente, es muy sencillo: Las R701 y R702 limitan el voltaje de la salida del amplificador, el D701 rectifica la señal para tomar solo los picos positivos, el conjunto de C701, R703 y R704 crean un retardo en el disparo, de manera que cuando la señal logra cargar al C701, se satura el transistor Q701 despolarizando al Q702 que se mantiene activo por medio del resistor R705. El Q702 al mantenerse polarizado, mantiene el pin 2 del regulador U701 contectado a tierra por lo que la salida constante serian 5V, cuando el resto de la circuiteria entra en accion, la el pin 2 queda conectado por medio de la R706 haciendo que el regulador entregue 15V acelerando al FAN.

Si tienen dudas sobre el circuito, hagan cualquier pregunta que con gusto yo se las respondo, saludos!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2010)

ratmayor dijo:


> Que tal amigos, me llamo bastante la atención el tema, por lo que quise aportar con un circuito que trabaja de manera muy similar, pero con una circuitería muchisimo mas sencilla. Este circuito lo uso mucho en los amplificadores que he hecho, incluso pueden ver uno que publique hace tiempo desde aqui
> 
> 
> 
> muy ingenioso tu esquema y simple y asta se lo podria adaptar para que sea controlado por temperatura


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 20, 2010)

Pensandolo bien seria buena idea, tienes alguna sugerencia para que haga esas 2 funciones mantieniendo la sencilles del esquema?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 20, 2010)

Hay uno hecho por PWM con un 555 en la sección de proyectos del foro (es mucho más eficiente que el regulador):
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-velocidad-ventilador.htm

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2010)

ratmayor dijo:


> Pensandolo bien seria buena idea, tienes alguna sugerencia para que haga esas 2 funciones mantieniendo la sencilles del esquema?



esta mi sujerencia,al esquema ese lo tengo funcionando pero en mi caso lo tengo en la entrada de un pic y es bastante sencible



Cacho dijo:


> Hay uno hecho por PWM con un 555 en la sección de proyectos del foro (es mucho más eficiente que el regulador):
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-velocidad-ventilador.htm
> 
> Saludos



con microntrolador mucho mejor aunque no tan economico


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 21, 2010)

Por si les sirve:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/coolers-pc-regulador-automatico-29317/

La diferencia con el que cacho es que la frecuencia se mantiene cte y solo varia el duty. Despues el sensor de temperatura podria ser cualquier cosa, incluso un diodo comun.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2010)

Les cuento que los coolers comunes de fuente conmutada de PC en su mayoría andan hasta con 24 volts . Echan un viento enorme , no se calientan y hacen un ruido espantoso.

Prueben y reformamos alguno de esos circuitos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 21, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Echan un viento enorme , no se calientan y hacen un ruido espantoso.


Me gustó la descripción


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2010)

Siiiiiiii , antes de aplicarlo a una fuente estuve jugando con uno en una fuente variable de hasta 35 Vcc y por encima de 30Vcc se quemó.

Así que dejé 4 andando toda una noche a 24 volts . . . y casi no me dejaron dormir Cacho !  . Pero amaneciron todos girando OK. Es obvio que su expectativa de vida es muchísimo menor, seguramente los bujes no duren mucho.

Es interesante como aumenta el caudal direccionándolo con una chapa a 45° apoyada sobre un lateral del ventilador., prueben !

*EDICIÓN: No me hagan cargo por los ventiladores incendiados *


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow, 24V a uno de 12!!! Nomás les he dado con 15V por que ya andan que parecen turbinas!!!.

Una nota: Si quieren usar los coolers para una aplicación silenciosa, nomás no los usen con más de 12V. Pero si hablamos de refrigerar un amplificador, la verdad no hay que escatimar en la ventilación!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 22, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Hay uno hecho por PWM con un 555 en la sección de proyectos del foro (es mucho más eficiente que el regulador)


 
Al principio yo use ese sistema, pero no se por cual razon, se escuchaba el ruido de la oscilacion del PWM en las bocinas, a de ser que la frencuencia era muy baja, o tal vez un mal filtrado en la fuente . Y como en ese momento necesitaba una solución económica y funcional, salio ese circuito a relucir 



gustavocof115 dijo:


> esta mi sujerencia,al esquema ese lo tengo funcionando pero en mi caso lo tengo en la entrada de un pic y es bastante sencible


 
Me gusta, probando!! 

Un PIC? si realmente es muchisimo mas eficiente, pero gastar mas en el sistema de ventilación que en el propio amplificador es algo descabellado, lo digo porque he construido amplificadores estéreo 80W al costo de un 12C05 jejeje 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> *EDICIÓN: No me hagan cargo por los ventiladores incendiados *


 
 ya queme varios haciendo esos experimentos, pero como dice *tacatomon*, ya con 15V basta y sobra 

En otro aspecto, me gusta mas controlar el fan por sonido que por temperatura (mania de viejo, tal vez ) por el hecho de que el amplificador se mantiene fresco ya que el ventilador en si trabaja exactamente en el momento en el que se produce mas calor, digamos que "ataca al momento", en cambio por temperatura, lo veo algo lento, no me gusta la idea de esperar a que el equipo caliente para que el fan comience a acelerar


----------



## Kobunko (Mar 22, 2010)

Por si el dato es útil: tengo armada hace unos dos años, una etapa estereo con dos lm3886. El uso no es permanente, aunque camina unas cinco o seis horas por día. La potencia no es usada "a fondo", pero en general hay bronca con los ensayos. Ahora bien, los disipadores vienen del desarme de dos Pentium III (cooler incluido, obvio, comprados por centavos en un destronque del Once hace rato largo), a los cooler los hago funcar con 10V desede el primer día. El control de temperatura es el 555 del foro (aunque de tamaño son tan chicos que andan a full casi todo el tiempo) *la alimentación la saqué del trafo de poder pero en línea aparte y regulada con un lm317* que según leí por ahí en el foro, rechaza fenómeno el rippleo. Habré tenido suerte, pero nunca cambié un cooler, nunca hizo auto-off un 3886 y nunca filtró ruido a los bafles (2 cajas 2x12).

Ahora, también pienso que con microchips (y la idea no es ni de cerca polemizar) es más caro, es más complejo, me suena a más delicado, lo sospecho algo inestable en cercanía de calor y no sé si no es mejor inversión un disipador que se adecúe mejo a lo requerido en ese caso. Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola amigos, estoy interesado por el circuito que nos recomendo ciri, pero no conosco esa piesa llamada "THERMISTOR", podrian mostrarme como es y como se que es de 10kΩ???
Otra cosa, no entiendo eso de "ajustar la temperatura en la que el circuito se estabiliza"
SALUDOS!!!

Otra cosa: Segun lei, dicen que se escucha un ruido en las bocinas, es cierto??? tendria que pasar si este circuito no tiene nada que ver con las placas amplificadoras ni con las salidas, no???


----------



## leandroobrador (May 17, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Que tal amigos, me llamo bastante la atención el tema, por lo que quise aportar con un circuito que trabaja de manera muy similar, pero con una circuitería muchisimo mas sencilla. Este circuito lo uso mucho en los amplificadores que he hecho, incluso pueden ver uno que publique hace tiempo desde aqui
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/problemas-proyecto-subwoofer-amplificado-21742/
> 
> ...


 Hola Ratmayor, recien termino de fabricar un controlador de cooler, basandome en tu diagrama, queria saber, Para que potencia de salida esta calculada la R701, y bueno ya que estas revisa la img que dejo. Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 19, 2012)

el circuito tal como está maneja máximo 1A, pero sí deseas manejar más potencia, habría que hacer algunas modificaciones en el circuito


----------



## tecbeml (Jul 12, 2012)

Quetal el regulador no tiene que ser de 12v, si coloco la pata 2 a tierra solo saldran 5 v con ese regulador


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 12, 2012)

tecbeml dijo:


> Quetal el regulador no tiene que ser de 12v, si coloco la pata 2 a tierra solo saldran 5 v con ese regulador


Esa es la idea, normalmente el circuito, cuando el ampli no está sonando, conecta la pata de gnd del regulador para que entregue 5v (bajas rpm). Cuando el ampli suena, la pata se desconecta, dejando pasar los 12v de circuito, lo que aumenta las rpm del ventilador...


----------



## tecbeml (Jul 12, 2012)

A ok entendido gracias,


----------



## MaxPower (Dic 21, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> El funcionamiento, como dije anterior mente, es muy sencillo: Las R701 y R702 limitan el voltaje de la salida del amplificador, el D701 rectifica la señal para tomar solo los picos positivos, el conjunto de C701, R703 y R704 crean un retardo en el disparo, de manera que cuando la señal logra cargar al C701, se satura el transistor Q701 despolarizando al Q702 que se mantiene activo por medio del resistor R705. El Q702 al mantenerse polarizado, mantiene el pin 2 del regulador U701 contectado a tierra por lo que la salida constante serian 5V, cuando el resto de la circuiteria entra en accion, la el pin 2 queda conectado por medio de la R706 haciendo que el regulador entregue 15V acelerando al FAN.
> 
> Si tienen dudas sobre el circuito, hagan cualquier pregunta que con gusto yo se las respondo, saludos!!



Hola, hice este circuito para para un amplificador con tda7295 y funciona, pero a todo volumen recien se acelera, ¿para que no necesite tanto volumen tendría que bajar el valor de R701 no? tengo que usar alguna formula? el ampli se alimenta con +-35v
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2015)

MaxPower dijo:


> Hola, hice este circuito para para un amplificador con tda7295 y funciona, pero a todo volumen recien se acelera, ¿para que no necesite tanto volumen tendría que bajar el valor de R701 no? tengo que usar alguna formula? el ampli se alimenta con +-35v
> Gracias



Sip, prueba un valor de *1,2KΩ*


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 21, 2015)

MaxPower dijo:


> Hola, hice este circuito para para un amplificador con tda7295 y funciona, pero a todo volumen recien se acelera, ¿para que no necesite tanto volumen tendría que bajar el valor de R701 no? tengo que usar alguna formula? el ampli se alimenta con +-35v
> Gracias





Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, prueba un valor de *1,2KΩ*


 aparte de usar el valor de la R701 sugerido por Fogo, yo aumentaría el valor de la R702 a 22KΩ...

Saludos...


----------



## MaxPower (Dic 22, 2015)

Muchas gracias a los 2!! como no tengo esos valores puse 2.2k en 701 y 27k en 702 y ahi anda mucho mejor, activa a medio volumen, después voy a comprar los valores indicados y pruebo nuevamente
Saludos


----------



## cancerverus266 (Oct 28, 2017)

Hola, el capacitor de 220mf en el circuito de Ratmayor, ¿ A que voltaje como mínimo debe de ser ?.

Tengo una duda, en la hoja de datos indica que la corriente para el c1845 en la base es de 10mA, segun entiendo por lo poco que he leído y entendido si excedo esta corriente daño el transistor,  ¿correcto  ?. Ésto lo pregunto por que manipule los valores de:

R704 de 1.2k a 22k
R703 de 39k a 1.8k
R701 de 3.9k a 680 y
R702 de 10k a 39k

Según yo, al variar las resistencia en la base aumente la corriente que le llega al mismo logrando la activación en el punto bajo, pero aquí debo considerar que el máximo volumen que seria la mayor cantidad de corriente no exceda el valor de 10mA , ¿correcto?

Funcionó para un volumen bajo (lo estoy queriendo ajustar para usar en un sistema triamplificado en la parte de agudos) , ¿ creen que es conveniente o solo seria necesario colocarlo en la etapa de mayor consumo (graves o medios) y de éstos activen el de menor consumo ?

Espero haberme dado a entender


----------



## Barry324 (Ago 5, 2021)

Ratmayor dijo:


> el circuito tal como está maneja máximo 1A, pero sí deseas manejar más potencia, habría que hacer algunas modificaciones en el circuito


Hola amigo, que modificaciones se tendrían que hacer para que aguante mas amperaje ?


Ratmayor dijo:


> Que tal amigos, me llamo bastante la atención el tema, por lo que quise aportar con un circuito que trabaja de manera muy similar, pero con una circuitería muchísimo mas sencilla. Este circuito lo uso mucho en los amplificadores que he hecho, incluso pueden ver uno que publique hace tiempo desde aqui
> 
> Problemas con proyecto de subwoofer amplificado
> 
> ...


Muy buen aporte amigo mi duda es que componente se tendría que cambiar para aguantar 3 Amperes?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2021)

Barry324 dijo:


> hola amigo, que modificaciones se tendrían que hacer para que aguante mas amperaje?
> 
> Muy buen aporte amigo mi duda es que componente se tendría que cambiar para aguantar 3 amperes?


Se podría agregar al regulador de tensión (LM7805) un booster de corriente (Transistor PnP + resistencia) igual que se agrega para aumentar la capacidad de corriente en una fuente de alimentación


----------



## Barry324 (Ago 16, 2021)

Muy bien amigo lo intentaré, otra pregunta el 2sc1845 habrá algún remplazo? Conoces alguno? por que donde vivo ya no lo tienen


Fogonazo dijo:


> Se podría agregar al regulador de tensión (LM7805) un booster de corriente (Transistor PnP + resistencia) igual que se agrega para aumentar la capacidad de corriente en una fuente de alimentación


Muy bien amigo, y otras preguntas Algún Remplazo para el 2sc1845? ya que en mi ciudad esta descontinuado , el capacitor a cuantos volts es? y el diodo  es un zener a 100v?  muchas gracias por tus respuestas


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2021)

El diodo es un diodo 1N4148 diodo de señal.
Si lo usas como zener durará 1ms


----------

